
I Used Google BigQuery to Map the Locations Mentioned in Herman Melville's Books - hobbescotch
https://script.google.com/macros/s/AKfycbwjBFsW4ipv3ivKZ7bEYA_B5ElDlO-g6F3f0oa8xKlH8k-Z2ac/exec
======
hobbescotch
First off, just wanted to say that I'm in the process of learning programming.
I'm an English lit major and this is just a project that I've been using to
learn.

I recently used BigQuery (in conjunction with Google Apps Scripts and Sheets)
to get all the coordinates of all the locations mentioned in Herman Melville's
works. I then mapped those coordinates using the Google Maps Javascript API.

You can click on each bubble for the name of the location and how many times
it was mentioned. Bubble size is relative to amount of mentions.

For more details on how the maps were made, I set up a more technical
(although probably poorly written) blog post here:
[http://www.gregorygascon.com/blog/2016/4/25/mapping-
literatu...](http://www.gregorygascon.com/blog/2016/4/25/mapping-literature-
with-google-bigquery-and-maps-javascript-api)

Also big thanks to [http://gdeltproject.org/](http://gdeltproject.org/) for
the datasets!

------
paragraft
Neat idea. Do you know why it missed Nantucket? (Gets heavy mention in Moby
Dick).

